# Drive friends truck from USA to Guatamala



## Bigshop (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a friend that owns a language schooll in Guatamala and has his vehicle in Ohio and it is plated in Ohio and he would like me to drive it to him there. Is there any way this can be done? In the past he had some guys from Guatamala fly up and drive it before. How can I do this? Has anybody done it before, thanks...Paul.


----------

